# pero, si es necesario/pero, si es necesario,/



## MoonLight_lights

Hola:

Tengo una duda, que aparece en varios textos. ¿estaría bien poner la coma antes de "pero" en este tipo de estructuras,o debo ponerla dos veces? Ejemplo:

Este animal es de tierra pero si es necesario puede nadar

1) Este animal es de tierra pero*, *si es necesario*,* puede nadar.
2) Este animal es de tierra*,* pero*,* si es necesario*,* puede nadar.

Yo me inclino más por el primer caso...
Desde ya, gracias por las respuestas


----------



## MVM1912

Sí, sin duda la correcta es la primera posibilidad, sin coma delante de "pero".


----------



## flljob

MoonLight_lights said:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> 1) Este animal es de tierra pero*, *si es necesario*,* puede nadar.
> 2) Este animal es de tierra*,* pero*,* si es necesario*,* puede nadar.


 
Me parece mejor la 2.

Saludos.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Apuesto por la primera.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo por esta: 'este animal es de tierra, pero si es necesario, puede nadar'

salut


----------



## flljob

Cuando hay tanta discrepancia:

*1.2.8.* Se escribe coma delante de las conjunciones o locuciones conjuntivas que unen las oraciones incluidas en una oración compuesta, en los casos siguientes:
*a)** Ante oraciones coordinadas adversativas introducidas por *_*pero, mas, aunque, sino (que)*:_ _Hazlo si quieres, pero luego no digas que no te lo advertí._
*b) *Ante oraciones consecutivas introducidas por _conque, así que, de manera que, _etc.: _Prometiste acompañarla, así que ahora no te hagas el remolón._


----------



## la_machy

Yo digo que las dos están bien. Pero yo usaría la no 1.
Moonlight, aquí  tal vez salgas de dudas.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Estimada la_machy, mira lo que saqué de la página a la que nos refieres:

Usualmente se pone coma delante de las proposiciones coordinadas adversativas introducidas por conjunciones como: pero, mas, aunque, sino, sin embargo, a pesar de:
-Puedes llevarte mi cámara de fotos, pero ten mucho cuidado.


----------



## Ynez

flljob, esas explicaciones hablan de oraciones más sencillas. En esta tenemos una mezcla de "pero" y "si".

Yo creo que hay muchas posibilidades, no hay una fórmula fija.


----------



## flljob

La segunda es una adversativa que inicia con _pero_, que lleva en su interior un inciso que empieza con si, y que, por lo tanto, éste debe estar entre comas.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> La segunda es una adversativa que inicia con _pero_, que lleva en su interior un inciso que empieza con si, y que, por lo tanto, éste debe estar entre comas.
> 
> Saludos.


 


> las cosas facilitas*Re: pero, si es necesario/pero, si es necesario,/*
> Yo por esta: 'este animal es de tierra, pero si es necesario, puede nadar'


 
Que es la tercera opción y de la que nadie ha opinado....


----------



## flljob

Creo que debe llevar coma antes del si.

Este animal es de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

las cosas facilitas said:


> Yo por esta: 'este animal es de tierra, pero si es necesario, puede nadar'
> 
> salut


 


flljob said:


> Creo que debe llevar coma antes del si.
> 
> Este animal es de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar.


 

Me parece muy buena la opción de Las Cosas Facilitas. El problema es que según las reglas de la RAE, se deben poner dos comas (como lo dice Flljob en su versión, que también me parece buena), pero para no poner tantas comas juntas, voy a usar la primera opción.

Encima esta estructura, se repite una y otra vez en los textos.
¡¡Gracias por las respuestas!!


----------



## flljob

MoonLight_lights said:


> Me parece muy buena la opción de Las Cosas Facilitas. El problema es que según las reglas de la RAE, se deben poner dos comas (como lo dice Flljob en su versión, que también me parece buena), pero para no poner tantas comas juntas, voy a usar la primera opción.
> 
> Encima esta estructura, se repite una y otra vez en los textos.
> ¡¡Gracias por las respuestas!!


 
Me parece que has hecho una buena elección. Sin embargo, recuerda que las comas se ponen no porque sean abundantes o escasas, sino porque son necesarias, independientemente de cuántas ya hayas puesto.

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

Estimado flljob, mira lo que yo saqué de la misma página:
 
*''El uso de la coma no siempre es indiscutible*, pero un mal uso de ella -_*como por ejemplo el exceso*_ o falta de comas- puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''
 
 
Saludos


----------



## flljob

la_machy said:


> Estimado flljob, mira lo que yo saqué de la misma página:
> 
> *''El uso de la coma no siempre es indiscutible*, pero un mal uso de ella -_*como por ejemplo el exceso*_ o falta de comas- puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Completamente de acuerdo. Un exceso: Yo, soy, mexicano.
Falta: Fui a España pero no conocí Barcelona ni Ávila ni Sevilla. Sin embargo me pasé unos días divertidísimos en Madrid Oviedo y Toledo.

Saludos


----------



## chamyto

Yo me inclino por la primera opción


----------



## flljob

chamyto said:


> Yo me inclino por la primera opción


 
¿Por pura estética?, ¿hay alguna razón sintáctica?

Saludos.


----------



## chamyto

Realmente , simplemente me gusta más la primera opción que la segunda


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Es cuestión de gustos. Incluso podrías no poner ninguna coma.

Este animal es de tierra pero si es necesario puede nadar.

Tu segundo ejemplo me parece que contiene demasiadas comas.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Bueno, por mayoría ha ganado la primera opción, y también la de Las cosas facilitas está buena. 
A veces por querer cumplir todas las reglas, se terminan haciendo macanas. Poner dos comas ya resulta empalagoso 

Gracias a todos por las respuestas


----------



## MVM1912

MoonLight_lights said:


> Me parece muy buena la opción de Las Cosas Facilitas. El problema es que según las reglas de la RAE, se deben poner dos comas



¿Dónde viste esas reglas de la RAE? ¿O te refieres a las dos comas que abren y cierran el inciso?



ToñoTorreón said:


> Es cuestión de gustos. Incluso podrías no poner ninguna coma.



No, el inciso "si es necesaro" tiene obligatoriamente que ir entre comas.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

MVM1912 said:


> ¿Dónde viste esas reglas de la RAE? ¿O te refieres a las dos comas que abren y cierran el inciso?
> 
> 
> 
> No, el inciso "si es necesaro" tiene obligatoriamente que ir entre comas.


 
Lo que ocurre es que 'si es necesario' no es el inciso.El inciso es 'pero si es necesario'.


----------



## MVM1912

Yo creo que es:
Es un animal de tierra pero puede nadar.
Y el inciso: si es necesario.

De otra manera a la primera parte le faltaría algo:
Es un animal de tierra puede nadar.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

MVM1912 said:


> Yo creo que es:
> Es un animal de tierra pero puede nadar.
> Y el inciso: si es necesario.
> 
> De otra manera a la primera parte le faltaría algo:
> Es un animal de tierra puede nadar.


 
bueno, entonces quita el pero:
 es un animal de tierra si es necesario puede nadar.

saludos


----------



## flljob

Primera vez que veo que la puntuación es cuestión de gustos y de número de comas.
La oración es: Es un animal de tierra, pero puede nadar. Ya se anotó por qué debe ir coma antes de pero. (Ver DPD y la página que nos puso La Machy).

Y el inciso: si es necesario. Si el inciso tiene que ir entre comas:
Es un animal de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> Primera vez que veo que la puntuación es cuestión de gustos y de número de comas.
> La oración es: Es un animal de tierra, pero puede nadar. Ya se anotó por qué debe ir coma antes de pero. (Ver DPD y la página que nos puso La Machy).
> 
> Y el inciso: si es necesario. Si el inciso tiene que ir entre comas:
> Es un animal de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar.
> 
> Saludos.


 
*Gasol: "Con Aíto estaría encantado, pero si es otro, igualmente"
Lance Amstrong: «Quiero ganar el Tour, pero si es necesario, ayudaré a Contador» 
Stefano Domenicali, jefe de Ferrari:"No soy el problema, pero si es necesario, me voy"
El dinero fácil se esfumó, pero si es selectivo, puede tener beneficios
Los papistas no queremos pelear, pero si es preciso, pelearemos.
Presidente Peres: No queremos guerra, pero si es forzada, vamos a ganar.* 

Todos los ejemplos anteriores están sacados de prensa escrita.
No creo que haya tantos escritores equivocados.


----------



## MVM1912

las cosas facilitas said:


> bueno, entonces quita el pero:
> es un animal de tierra si es necesario puede nadar.



El "pero" no se puede quitar porque forma parte de la oración, como tú has demostrado, sin embargo, no hay ningún problema en eliminar "si es necesario". Si el inciso fuera "pero si es necesario", la oración no se vería afectada sintácticamente al eliminarlo.



flljob said:


> (Ver DPD y la página que nos puso La Machy).
> 
> Y el inciso: si es necesario. Si el inciso tiene que ir entre comas:
> Es un animal de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar.



En la página que puso La Machy, si entiendo bien, hay un error:
"-Así,                  pues (lo mismo se pronunciaría sin hacer pausas)." 
Los elementos de "Así pues" no deben separarse con una coma pues se trata de una locución conjuntiva;  la coma va detrás de "pues".


----------



## Pinairun

MVM1912 said:


> Yo creo que es:
> Es un animal de tierra, pero puede nadar.
> Y el inciso: si es necesario.
> 
> De otra manera, a la primera parte le faltaría algo:
> Es un animal de tierra puede nadar.


 

Yo también lo entiendo así. 

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

La regla en inglés es como ha dicho *la machy*, es decir:

''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, pero un mal uso de ella -_como por ejemplo el exceso_ o falta de comas- puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''

''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, *pero,* un mal uso de ella -_como por ejemplo el exceso_ o falta de comas- puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...'' 
''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, *pero un mal uso de ella*, _como por ejemplo el exceso_ o falta de comas, puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...'' 
''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, pero un mal uso de ella, puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...'' 
1) Este animal es de tierra pero,si es necesario, puede nadar.
2) Este animal es de tierra*, *pero*,* si es necesario*,* puede nadar.
Este animal es de tierra, pero si es necesario, puede nadar 
fijáte el uso de comas en las frases. Ojos no soy nativo.


----------



## Pinairun

Magmod said:


> La regla en inglés es como ha dicho *la machy*, es decir:
> 
> ''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, pero un mal uso de ella -_como por ejemplo el exceso_ o falta de comas- puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''
> 
> ''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, *pero,* un mal uso de ella -_como por ejemplo el exceso_ o falta de comas- puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''
> ''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, *pero un mal uso de ella*, _como por ejemplo el exceso_ o falta de comas, puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''
> ''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, pero un mal uso de ella, puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''
> Fíjate en el uso de comas en las frases. Ojos, no soy nativo.


 

''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, pero un mal uso de ella (,) puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''

"Un mal uso de ella" es el sujeto, por lo que no puede ir separado del verbo mediante una coma.

Y si en nuestro ejemplo nos molestan tantas comas ¿por qué no utilizamos la raya?
_Este animal es de tierra, pero —si es necesario— puede nadar.
_


----------



## Magmod

Pinairun said:


> ''El uso de la coma _no siempre_ es indiscutible, pero un mal uso de ella (,) puede hacer incomprensible cualquier texto...''
> 
> "Un mal uso de ella" es el sujeto, por lo que no puede ir separado del verbo mediante una coma.
> 
> Y si en nuestro ejemplo nos molestan tantas comas ¿por qué no utilizamos la raya?
> _Este animal es de tierra, pero —si es necesario— puede nadar._


Muchas gracias Pinairun por escribir y estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque tu corrección está de acuerdo con la regla de la manchy ¿no?


----------



## flljob

_Este animal es de tierra, pero —si es necesario— puede nadar._

Es lo mismo que:

_Este animal es de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar._

Saludos.


----------



## Bien redactado

Vamos por partes:


1) Primera coma:

(Este animal es de tierra) es una primera suboración que se coordina de modo adversativo con la segunda suboración (si es necesario, puede nadar).

Acá hay dos oraciones que forman una compuesta mediante un procedimiento llamado coordinación adversativa.

Cuando "pero" coordina dos oraciones de modo adversativo *debe* llevar coma antes.

2) Segunda coma:

La oración tiene la estructura de una condicional:
Si es necesario, puede volar.

No se trata de un inciso o una aclaración, sino de algo que se postula como condición: si A, B

O sea que deberíamos decir:

(Este animal es de tierra), pero (si es necesario, puede volar).

(obviamente sin los paréntesis)


----------



## Señor K

Yo opino que la opción correcta es:

_Este animal es de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar._

aun cuando se vea con muchas comas. Es la regla, por lo que han comentado anteriormente, y la comparto.

Sin embargo, también podría ser:

_Este animal es de tierra, pero si es necesario puede nadar._

¿O no? A lo que voy es que, si se aplicara la norma correctamente (y entiendo perfectamente lo de poner comas en una oración inserta dentro de otra), ¿también se debería poner coma aquí?:

_Este animal es de tierra, pero quizás puede nadar._

Entendiendo, claro, que "quizás" reemplaza la frase "si es necesario". ¿Tendrá que ver con lo extensa que sea la oración inserta si se pone entre comas o no?...


----------



## Brenduchis

Por mi no le ponía ni una coma, pero imagino que es por la influencia del inglés...

Sin embargo, encontré algo muy interesante acá, les podría servir:

*El uso de la coma:*

*CONJUNCIÓN ADVERSATIVA:* se usa antes de las conjunciones adversativas. Algunas de ellas son: pero, mas, sino, aunque, etc.
_Ejemplo: No quisiera hacerlo, pero debo cobrarte el dinero._

*HIPÉRBATON: *existe en español una sintaxis regular constituida por sujeto y predicado, este último formado por el verbo, el complemento directo, el complemento indirecto y los complementos circunstanciales. Cuando el orden regular se altera, estamos en presencia de un hipérbaton, el cual se indica con una coma.
_Ejemplo: Poco antes de partir, regaló toda su colección de libros a su amiga._

NOTA: Esta misma regla se aplica a las oraciones precedidas por _si_ condicional.
_Ejemplo: Si lo ves, dile que lo espero._ 

Teniendo en cuenta lo anterior podríamos deducir que: 
_Este animal es de tierra, pero, si es necesario, puede nadar._


Ahora bien, si la frase dijera: _Este animal es de tierra*,* sin embargo*,* puede nadar*,* de ser necesario. _

No sé ustedes, pero las comas se usan de la misma manera...


----------



## duvija

(Puedo sugerir tímidamente 'este animal es terrestre, pero ...' 
Porque el animal ese, seguramente es de carne y hueso...


----------

